# How long does pva primer last in can?



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

dfrey said:


> About to prime some gyp bd and found a 5 gal pail of pva primer but its 5 yrs old. Should I toss it and buy new? Or if if it looks and smells ok its good to go? Thanks for all your advice.


There are more factors than just age that will determine whether this paint is still viable, but if it can be mixed into a uniform consistency - and still has a fresh smell (not sour or musty), it's probably OK. If you're still unsure, take it back to where it came from - or take it to your local paint dealer - for their opinion.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

dfrey said:


> About to prime some gyp bd and found a 5 gal pail of pva primer but its 5 yrs old. Should I toss it and buy new? Or if if it looks and smells ok its good to go? Thanks for all your advice.


 what will be the cost to you if it does not work....after 5yrs good chance its bad... whats the cost of just buying new primer....?????just my 2 cents..


----------



## Expert Paint (Jul 24, 2012)

take it to a paint store, have them shake it up for you and tell you if its good or bad. (take it to the same store where it was originally bought if possible). the guys at sherwin and benmoore in my area will shake up anything for you, but i have came across some people who dont appreciate being asked to shake a competitors old paint


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

dfrey said:


> About to prime some gyp bd and found a 5 gal pail of pva primer but its 5 yrs old. Should I toss it and buy new? Or if if it looks and smells ok its good to go? Thanks for all your advice.


 
If it was me, I would toss it and buy some good primer, pva is not it, IMO


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Whether it is still alright will depend on so many factors like how much was in the bucket when it was sealed up and how much in there is air space? Did you lay some saran wrap on the surface to keep it from skinning? Was it subjected to temperature extremes? Did you return unused paint from a paint tray to it that might have picked up particulates or even organics to it that have had five years to react?

If you find you can and want to use it, I would definitely *plan on straining it *through some cheesecloth or those inexpensive strainers before use so you are not tripping over "gloppy dos" and fragments that have fallen from the top or sides into the paint. Nothing more frustrating other than having to pull them from your primed surface as the roller scatters them. Almost as much fun as picking cheap paint brush bristles from a surface.

I agree that I would be inclined to buy new material it at all in doubt. 

Paint is so much like fine wine. You should decant leftovers to containers with the least amount of airspace when you are done painting. Keep some empty cleaned out gallon and quart containers on hand for this. And of course, try not to buy more than you need but for touch ups.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

chrisn said:


> If it was me, I would toss it and buy some good primer, pva is not it, IMO


'This x2.


----------

